# Spacing stones when making a Template



## Sue2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I see many posts on what hole size to cut for stones when making a design template for a cutter. But, is there a good rule of thumb for how much space to leave BETWEEN the stones when creating a rhinestone template? 

I realize that for some patterns you would have to adjust here and there to fix overlapping stones but what is a good starting point?

Would 1/4 the stone size work or is this completely dependent on what your cutter can handle?

Thanks!
Sue2


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Sue ,
I use ss10 stones.I cut my holes at 3.45mm. I space mine at 3.90mm. any less and it is difficult getting the template to peel off the cutting matt without ripping.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I use .5mm between stones... Sometimes .4mm between stones...

Kevin


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I also use .5mm for ss10 & ss16 and .4mm for ss6.


----------

